# Need track cleaning supplies, sweeper, cleaning discs, etc...



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get one of those track sweepers I’ve seen around? It’s like a bottle brush mounted in a frame and driven by a belt and small motor. I’ve seen them pre-mounted on cars and also in a kit that can be mounted on an engine or car. I’d like to put one on the front of my LGB track cleaning engine. Speaking of which, I need the cleaning wheels (the removable discs) for it too. Does anyone have a set for sale?


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Look in the classifieds here under accesories


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

For the broom kit contact Bill wilcox at [email protected] Its where I got mine. Can't help ya on the disks. Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

search for "sweeper" on my site (put sweeper in the search box at the top of the page and hit enter)

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/rolling-stock-mods-aamp-tips-mainmenu-33/misc-rolling-stock-mainmenu-88/sweeper-car-mainmenu-217*

Another page of interest:

*http://www.elmassian.com/trains-mainmenu-27/track-mainmenu-93/track-cleaning-mainmenu-272* 










Regards, Greg


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Neat sweeper Greg.







Later RJD


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yep the guy who made that is really on the ball... although don't ask him about stereos... ha ha ha.... 

(Inside joke folks).... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## SLemcke (Jun 3, 2008)

Massoth.com and shourtline.swl4.com Both sell the cleaning disks for the LGB track cleaner. 
Steve


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

This forum as a classified section??? Cool!!

Thanks Greg for the link. The first picture would be interesting for a future project. However, what I currently want to do is mount the sweeper on the front of my LGB-20670 track cleaning engine. I’d like to mount it on a bias, like the first picture in your Sweepers page. In fact, I’d love to re-create that maintenance trolley. 

This area produces a great deal of wind borne debris. Oak leaves, pine needles and other debris blows round the place all the time, even when there aren’t any trees downwind for quite a distance. Anyway, it’ll be needful to sweep as well as buff the track and rails.


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks again for that info on the Classifieds page.







Found ‘zack-lee what I needed, yup, yup, yup!







I’ll now be able to operate trouble free (LOL, riiiiight)!







'Course all I have to do is find those replacement cleaning tyres for the LGB now... They were on the 'bay not too long ago. The fellow claimed to have four. Ah, well... maybe he'll list them again.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Read that page about the sweeper, Bill tried the brush angled and it did not work as well... Pine needles are definitely the hardest thing to remove since the sharp tips get stuck in ties and small spots. 

If you have a lot of junk around, a "blower" helps too, since the sweeper throws most stuff straight ahead... I'm going to use a ducted fan like they use in electric R/C planes... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

You will have to look around for the LGB kits with the removable disks. I got lucky and found a lightly used/unused set including some LGB track magnets w/o a bag for $20. 
LAO


----------



## studeclunker (Mar 15, 2009)

Posted By Greg Elmassian on 04/04/2009 1:31 PM
Read that page about the sweeper, Bill tried the brush angled and it did not work as well... Pine needles are definitely the hardest thing to remove since the sharp tips get stuck in ties and small spots. 

If you have a lot of junk around, a "blower" helps too, since the sweeper throws most stuff straight ahead... I'm going to use a ducted fan like they use in electric R/C planes... 

Regards, Greg



Hey, now there’s an idea! Combining the sweeper and a blower in the same car. Kinda like a Kirby in reverse. Pine needles _are _going to be an issue too. They're the local weed!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I've thought that if I had pine needles, I would make some sort of a small plastic "rake" to help dislodge the needles... 

Did you see the sweeper with the blower on my web page? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

My first blower attempt. Snorkel is adjustable. This unit will move ballast!! 
Blower is a 12 volt boat bilge blower and tied to 3 inch duct pipe (correct terms? I am not a plumber). 


http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/danpierce/blower.jpg


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

on the cleaning wheels


walthers should have them in about three months


http://www.walthers.com/exec/productinfo/426-67267




or train li usa should have them in stock now



http://www.train-li-usa.com/store/track-cleaning-wheels-complete-p-332.html


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Dan, I have a bunch of questions: 

That chassis looks like almost 3/4" thick aluminum - wow, is that accurate? 

There looks to be a motor mounted vertically into the chassis, and something underneath, like a string trimmer, what is that? 

I noticed the lead truck is sort of out of whack, did you overload the springs? 

I'm real interested in what you are doing, could we have more details please? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Uggg pine needles. 

Beautiful and nice shade when they're on the trees, but not so fun when they fall on the layout









Best way to remove them from the right of way????? Your hand









I've tried a lot of things, but the hand still is the best tool for pine needles. Best without gloves, but then you can get pinched like a real needle


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the thing under the plate looks like a model airplane propeller


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

blower and weed whacker... all he needs is a weedkiller dispenser... that's REAL MOW gear! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The vertical motor is tied to an airplane propeller in an attempt to trim and weeds. Did not work well. 

My son made me the frame from aluminum and he did mill out the underside. This unit tracks well due to the weight, no derailments. 

Wheels look strange as I did use a pair of LGB ball bearing wheels and the other are not LGB, therefore a different diameter. 

The FA1 behind the blower is the unit I use to push the blower. 

The blower is almost self propelled in that the air flow will push the blower by itself. 

Regular leaves get blown up to 3 feet away, and like the track cleaner, it must loop 3 times around the layout.


----------



## ohioriverrailway (Jan 2, 2008)

Clunker, 
I built my own. Details on my website. It's better for leaves than it is snow!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

That is outstanding Rick. 

I was not quite clear on the bearings you used on the brush, and the "gear ratios" you used. Could you provide more details. What a nice job. 

Regards, Greg


----------

